# المختصر المفيد فى شرح عمل ال bts "بالعربى"



## جمال بلال (6 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم جميعا .. لمعرفة عمل ال bts .... ارجو قراءة الملف المرفق ... مع تحياتى لكم جميعا وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال..*​


----------



## A.malla (6 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك العافية تشكر


----------



## en.ashraf (14 فبراير 2012)

باراك الله فيك


----------

